# Occ HTN



## arizona1 (Jul 20, 2009)

what is Occ HTN? This is how the dx is written on the progress note and nothing else mentioned.


----------



## LTibbetts (Jul 20, 2009)

occasional HTN?? Don't use the HTN (401.9) code for that. There is a code for "undiagnosed" HTN but it should be properly documented before using that code. I would query the provider on that.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm taking a leap but....

*Occ* is one abbreviation for Occlusal.  When I search for Occlusal Hypertension, it defaults to.........

"may or may not accompany a decrease in occlusal vertical dimension. It may occur without a decrease in occlusal vertical dimension in patients with a preponderant activity of the jaw-closing musculature, as in chronic gum chewers or patients with muscular hypertension."

I'm with Leslie, though...check with your provider to be certain.


----------



## arizona1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you both. Will ask provider.


----------

